# new herp room being built..



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

i am having a new herp room built at my new house that i will be moving into next month. the room will be 7.2m x 4.8m with a adult/sub-adult roomView attachment 165622
& a hatchling room. I am converting my garage(7.2mx 9.6m) so half will be herp room & still have space for my rodents inside the other half of the shed.View attachment 165621


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

any idea's would be great, or see other ppl's herp rooms.. im having new enclosures built aswell. builders turn up Monday to start, timber gets ordered tomorrow, took measurements today...all going to plan so far...


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 28, 2010)

As long as its away from Mayfield, you should be on the right track


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

all females must be in there new homes before they lay in 25-30 days.....


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> As long as its away from Mayfield, you should be on the right track



to right there..lol..


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 28, 2010)

need to insulate it and/or air con? would get mighty warm in there through summer wouldn't it?

id definately be setting up a sink and beer fridge.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> need to insulate it and/or air con? would get mighty warm in there through summer wouldn't it?
> 
> id definately be setting up a sink and beer fridge.



i dont drink...


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

it will be insulated, air-con'ed & sky lights put in aswell..


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

View attachment 165636
just need to clean it out before monday... or can i leave that to the builders aswell?... lol.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks for the PM's guys... great advice given..


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Sep 28, 2010)

Suspended ceilings, insulated walls, i would seperate the rooms with doors so you can move from one zone to another. Exhaust fans to extract the smell of the rats. Nice big wash up sink with hot and cold water. I would keep all cages and racks off the floor just in case you have any escapees. You might want to put all your cages or racks on wheels so they can be easily shuffled around. You could also tile the floor or put a nice big hard wearing industrial strength carpet down. This is the perfect time to do things right. Also make sure you have enough power sockets and a big enough circuit breaker in there to avoid that the power trips out.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 28, 2010)

wow thats hell good mate..heaps of room!


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

floors are being tiled (big white ones), rodents are going on the outside of the herproom but still in the shed.the adult/sub adult/breeding room(heated 12hrs a day) & a hatchling/incubation room(heat 24/7). You are right CP perfect time to do thing right.. i will ad pics over the next 2 weeks as its built.. & when finnished.. i started this thread to make sure ive covered all basses & havnt overlooked anything.. a guy just gave me a great tip, 3.0 batts instead of the 1.5's... much better insulation.. i will have reverse cycle air-con...


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 28, 2010)

Be careful with how much insulation you use when building it. A mate of mine just built a flash herp room, and insulated all of the roof, but had great difficulty in getting his night time temperatures low enough to stimulate all the necessary breeding triggers because of it. Put enough in so your snakes don't cook during summer, but not so much that they stay warm during winter.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks jonno... great tip..


----------



## beeman (Sep 28, 2010)

Dont use a reverse cycle aircon, Go with an inverter split system a lot cheaper to 
run, little bit dearer to buy but very efficient to run.
We used r3.5 batts in the cealing and r1.5's in the walls, thinks about how you
can get good natural air movement through the room as well.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

beeman said:


> Dont use a reverse cycle aircon, Go with an inverter split system a lot cheaper to
> run, little bit dearer to buy but very efficient to run.
> We used r3.5 batts in the cealing and r1.5's in the walls, thinks about how you
> can get good natural air movement through the room as well.


 thanks, i think thats what im going with, by reverse cycle i mean heating/cooling..


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 28, 2010)

AM, this thread is so funny as it is happening with me as we speak!
We move in to our new place in 4 weeks and with gravid girls and the whole moving process after being in one place for 8 years is a logistical and stressful time.

I feel for you buddy...but not to the extent that you have your new herp room much bigger than mine...lol

Good luck with it, my move is to come...ooooosh!!


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> AM, this thread is so funny as it is happening with me as we speak!
> We move in to our new place in 4 weeks and with gravid girls and the whole moving process after being in one place for 8 years is a logistical and stressful time.
> 
> I feel for you buddy...but not to the extent that you have your new herp room much bigger than mine...lol
> ...


 7 years in my current rental, i want miss paying rent... im only taking snakes,rats, clothes...leaving or giving away everything else, im not looking forward to the move, but once in.. it will be worth it...good luck mate...


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Sep 28, 2010)

We used 25mm styrofoam sheeting cut to the right size to insulate our walls. It has good insulating properties and still allows the temperatures to drop to where it needs during winter. We also run an 8Kw split system air conditioner during summer. You will notice that your snakes might have issues with their shedding when running an air-conditioner. We also run a hose into the shed with a trigger nossle so we can hose them down and to water then when need be.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

is styro-foam cheaper or dearer than batts? im in Newcastle, temps can get hot in summer..


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Sep 28, 2010)

We are in Melbourne, I bet you it gets hotter here. Depends wher you buy it from. Cant remember what the company was called that we got ours feom.


----------



## Camo (Sep 28, 2010)

Ahh i was told the other day that you would be moving to a new place. Looks good Tony. Plenty of room to expand the collection.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

is it the blue stuff?


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

Camo said:


> Ahh i was told the other day that you would be moving to a new place. Looks good Tony. Plenty of room to expand the collection.


 
yer.. expect an invite to a bbq by the pool over summer mate.. i called into your work yesterday, you wernt there..


----------



## deebo (Sep 28, 2010)

I orginally used the foil lined insulation batts and replaced them all with the polystyrene panel and is 1000 times better. Much neater, piece of cake to install, doesnt make you all itchy and looks a lot neater. If you dont line the walls after putting up the batts any escapee rats will cause you a lot of grief! I had a couple get out and they made nests in the insulation and it took me ages to catch them.

The stuff I used is called Foilboard and just used little self tapping screws and some big washers and screwed to the shed framing. Took me and my old man a couple of days to do it in a 6mx6m shed and that was working a few hours each evening.

Good luck with it and put up some pics as you go along and of the finished product.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Camo (Sep 28, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> yer.. expect an invite to a bbq by the pool over summer mate.. i called into your work yesterday, you wernt there..


Sounds good. Yeah mate have Mondays off. Cant work all the time :lol:


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

Camo said:


> Sounds good. Yeah mate have Mondays off. Cant work all the time :lol:



yer.. i relised after i left...lol..


----------



## deebo (Sep 28, 2010)

Foil Board


----------



## guzzo (Sep 28, 2010)

Look forward to seeing the end result


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 28, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Foil Board



thanks for the link Dave, great product.. ordering some tomorrow..


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 29, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> .
> 
> I feel for you buddy...but not to the extent that you have your new herp room much bigger than mine...lol



its not how big it is Scott, its how you use it.. blokes have been telling women this for centeries.. it applies to herp rooms aswell mate...lol.. good luck with your move...


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 29, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> thanks for the link Dave, great product.. ordering some tomorrow..


 
the rep for the company says its the wrong product for what i want... said i will be better off with 'glass batts'(whatever they are, 'spun glass or something)).. so going with what they recommend. I brought the floor covering though.. its 505mm x 505mm white glazed porcelain tiles with a dark grey grout with 3mm spacers.View attachment 165816
(& yes i moved 800kg of tiles in my Corrolla hachback, i think the front wheels keep coming off the ground..lol.) Timber,doors,locks to get tomorrow..


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 29, 2010)

ohh skylights & whirli-birds aswell....


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 30, 2010)

timber comes tomorrow, Question: when you order timber through a 'company' & get a quote on the ph. for a certain price, do you expect GST included? because i got a quote but when i went to pay they say 'oh no that not with GST' & then quote me another price on payment $200 dearer... crazy..why cant they tell you on the ph?


----------



## zuesowns (Sep 30, 2010)

I would argue that, if you were told this price XXX over the phone, i'd say you told me this price on the phone, you don't quote the total excluding GST, you quote the total.


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 30, 2010)

No, a lot of companies I deal with inc. the one I work for give you a quote *excluding *GST, when they either email or fax you a copy of the quote you get the price excluding and including tax, usually over the phone though they'll say something like '$330 minus GST' .... just my own experience


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 30, 2010)

zuesowns said:


> I would argue that, if you were told this price XXX over the phone, i'd say you told me this price on the phone, you don't quote the total excluding GST, you quote the total.



or you go to NHS & get it alot cheaper... SADDINGTONS...pfftt..


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 30, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> its not how big it is Scott, its how you use it.. blokes have been telling women this for centeries.. it applies to herp rooms aswell mate...lol.. good luck with your move...



Hehehe, too true my friend! lol

Usually, quotes to Business are ex GST and to the public are inclusive of... as GST in Business is a write off and irrelevant.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 30, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Hehehe, too true my friend! lol
> 
> Usually, quotes to Business are ex GST and to the public are inclusive of... as GST in Business is a write off and irrelevant.



ahh that explains it.. thanks Scott


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 1, 2010)

View attachment 166061
Timbers here.. it still hasnt sunk in, im having my dream herp room built... it will in about 10 days when is built.... not looking forward to cleaning the shed tomorrow..lol..


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 3, 2010)

View attachment 166410
View attachment 166409
cleaned & framed up...View attachment 166408


----------



## Camo (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking good mate. I done the same thing a few years ago for a fish import room. Worked a treat.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 4, 2010)

View attachment 166510
View attachment 166509
frame done, tile the floor this week & do the walls/insulation View attachment 166508


----------



## Camo (Oct 4, 2010)

Have you thought about security yet Tony? Its something i think most snake rooms should have.


----------



## zuesowns (Oct 4, 2010)

Security: king brown... "it's not a man trap, it must of just got out of it's enclosure"

All joking aside, with what I've read on the forums and in the news, I would highly recommend security.

minimal, security screens on windows, alarms, deadbolts etc

Even video cameras are cheap now days and can set it up to send you an email each hour or "XXX" what you set it to, with a capture image (that's if you work in a office or have access to a pc when your at work). These are network cameras, link into your network via Ethernet or wireless. (get one that includes tilt/pan)

type a address from any internet connection and view your herp room.

Link below of some network cameras:
D-Link - Network Cameras Category Product List


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 5, 2010)

Camo said:


> Have you thought about security yet Tony? Its something i think most snake rooms should have.



yes i have camo... 6 camera's & an alarm mate should do it. View attachment 166688
then there's the Pitbull cross in the yard...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 5, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> View attachment 166688
> then there's the Pitbull cross in the yard...


 
thats my security system of choice, you may get in but your going to have two high strung dogs there to greet you. Throw in a heavily pregnant sleep deprived wife that has a big belly for the first time in her life and your in real trouble:evil:

shed looks like its coming along well, look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like it's coming along great AM Pythons, good to see someone doing it properly and forking out the cash for the appropriate material  as said earlier I too agree that you should set up cameras as well, as it will be your best form of evidence in any situation and they are very cheap and easy to set up now-a-days.

Good luck, keep the pics coming


----------



## ezekiel86 (Oct 5, 2010)

going to look damn fine when its done..cant wait to see the end pro


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 5, 2010)

View attachment 166819
tiles started, got to do the 'noggins' in the roof & finish tiles in the next View attachment 166818
2 days. Order gyprock sheets & batts(insulation) ready for the weekend View attachment 166817


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 7, 2010)

floors down, noggins done,gyprock comes tomorrow.. i found a pair of blue tounges that live behind my shed but forgot my camera today, they wondered into the shed to see what the fuss was about.. i picked one of them up for a look(very friendly) & he/she had 4 big ticks on his/her neck, so got the needle nose pliers & removed them(carefully) & let them go back to there bussiness...


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 10, 2010)

View attachment 167492
roof done... View attachment 167491


----------



## Matt-and-Jo (Oct 10, 2010)

i remember some stooge in sa got robbed of his gtps didnt even have a lockable screen door on his house lol and you can pick up survailence setups dirt cheap m akes me laugh every time i remeber this one lol


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 10, 2010)

Matt, that "stooge" actually had his pregnant wife and child held at gunpoint for his Green Pythons. Previously he had one of them stolen during a simple break-and-enter, but he stepped security up considerably after that.


----------



## Matt-and-Jo (Oct 10, 2010)

exactly mate pregnant wife house full of gtps and not a single bit of security on his house as i say stooge


----------



## Ricko (Oct 10, 2010)

Matt and Jo you have no idea what your talking about and your acting like "The Stooge" if you ask me and I am sure all the other members will agree. You don't expect a gun to be pointed at your face when you open the front door. wether you have a locked screen door or not a GUN is a different story.


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2010)

There was no need to have security back then matt and jo. Since this 'stooge' got robbed, it opened peoples eyes to go and actually get some security setup.

This event was the first real reptile theft was it not?

And mate, they went there guns blazing. What security measures were going to stop them anyway?


----------



## cougars (Oct 10, 2010)

If a firearm is pointed at you and your pregnant wife is theyre and you dont give up your GTPs your the stooge


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 10, 2010)

The setup looks wonderful

Just a word of caution...unless the footage from the video surveylance is crystal clear and i mean clear as crystal...the police wont use it....so make sure you get a good system if you are going to use it.

Something I have had said to me is that putting up lots of signs that say video surveylance can be enough t deter theives as they are usually too drugged or stupid to know if it is there or not.

I know there is anew system that feeds back to you iphone and you can see the BXXXXXX's videoed back to your phone...and get this you can speak to them through your iphone and tell them to get out !!! We are currently renovating our house and are looking at the system. You'd want a druggo to break in just so you could scare the living daylights out if them by speaking to them and describing what they are wearing etc lol

anyway the herp room looks exciting...you must be so thrilled to be taking this next step in the hobby

Elizabeth


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Tony can you please use a shirt in future when you post as I would hate to see you get an infraction for public nudity mate 
Can't wait to see it finished mate and test out that pool!!


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 12, 2010)

camera's are only good if the 'robber' is silly enough not to cover up, dont put signs up & hope there stupid enough to think there not there... hope you get good pics.Is what camera's are for.. View attachment 167813
"druggo's" dont care about camera's, they dont care if they get filmed aslong as they get away & get there drugs.If you get arrested later who cares.. AView attachment 167812
n alarm draws instant attention & most druggies & robbers are out of there.. anyway it the dog id be worried about.... the herproom is looking greatView attachment 167811
, insulation was started today... not long til 'lock up' stage now.. just have to finish the walls,grout the tiles, patch up the gyprock, hang the lightsView attachment 167810
& paint..


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 12, 2010)

Bax155 said:


> Hey Tony can you please use a shirt in future when you post as I would hate to see you get an infraction for public nudity mate
> Can't wait to see it finished mate and test out that pool!!



sorry bax more shirtless me..... wont be long mate, swimming weather is coming..


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 12, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> sorry bax more shirtless me..... wont be long mate, swimming weather is coming..


LOL great and cant wait for the warmer weather, good to see ya got Sal gettin her hands dirty!!!


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 13, 2010)

Bax155 said:


> LOL great and cant wait for the warmer weather, good to see ya got Sal gettin her hands dirty!!!



try & stop her Dean... you know what she is like... she walk from one end of your property to the other 'barefoot' remember... the 'barefoot bushwoman'...lol..


----------



## norwich (Oct 13, 2010)

hey tony thanks again for that gear mate like the look of your new room im just doing my first room 7mtrs by 3mtrs wife has got sick of the house being full of reps and not getting any guests,and have just applied to council for second room 7mtrs by 4.8 mtrs so we will have to compair mate once set up good luck with it all regards mick


----------



## bigi (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey mate, looks like you are working hard
just a few points as far as construction

did you insulate the walls?
Too late know but you might find the plasterboard will crack along the joints, its always best to stager the joints
the cieling may also sag a little due to the members span maybe too great for the size, be carefull if you plan on climbing up there, i would place a plank across to spread the load.
Goodluck


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 14, 2010)

bigi said:


> Hey mate, looks like you are working hard
> just a few points as far as construction
> 
> did you insulate the walls?
> ...



thanks mate, yer wall are insulated, the roof is actually screwed to the steel beams of the shed to stop any sagging...


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 14, 2010)

norwich said:


> hey tony thanks again for that gear mate like the look of your new room im just doing my first room 7mtrs by 3mtrs wife has got sick of the house being full of reps and not getting any guests,and have just applied to council for second room 7mtrs by 4.8 mtrs so we will have to compair mate once set up good luck with it all regards mick



glad someone could use them


----------



## zard (Oct 14, 2010)

i would have thought not getting any guests would be a bonus LOL


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 14, 2010)

Just caught up on the thread AM, looking good mate, you guys are doing an awesome job. Looking forward to the final pics with all the enclosures and animals settled in! 


Love the security...Its a shame that cowards with a gun prey to make a quick buck from stealing from people who love their animals of choice...I say to them, live by the gun die by the gun! Simple!!!!!

Security for me, is great neighbours, secure place, not advertising your location, a dog and a gun license...and plenty of practice.  

Make sure you keep us posted on the progression.


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 14, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Just caught up on the thread AM, looking good mate, you guys are doing an awesome job. Looking forward to the final pics with all the enclosures and animals settled in!
> 
> 
> Love the security...Its a shame that cowards with a gun prey to make a quick buck from stealing from people who love their animals of choice...I say to them, live by the gun die by the gun! Simple!!!!!
> ...



its geting there mate..... will post updates.. new enclosures may have to wait a month.. i want this room finished first..


----------



## Camo (Oct 14, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Security for me, is great neighbours, secure place, not advertising your location, a dog and a gun license...and plenty of practice.


Nothing beats a 160db sensor alarm with a 5 second window :lol:

Now that wakes the neighbours :lol:


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 23, 2010)

snakes are in but the room isnt finished yet, i had to move them in because i have to be out of the old house in a week, moving has taken over the built atm, hoping to get alot done tomorrow when the builders here. post pics soon.. my devil jungle is about to drop soon aswell, but everything is up & running..incubator,cages,lights etc.. so no drama's atm... expecting 3 more pythons to pre-lay in the next 48 hrs aswell...


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 24, 2010)

View attachment 169450
View attachment 169449
View attachment 169448
i have a room..View attachment 169447


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 24, 2010)

fill gaps, sand, paint & skirting boards & put the door on, still have to put the whirlybird in the shed roof aswell......


----------



## Wookie (Oct 24, 2010)

So jealous!


----------



## dean30bb (Oct 24, 2010)

wow looking good mate!!


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 24, 2010)

All you need now is more snakes to fill it, see ya saturday for a closer look mate!!


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 24, 2010)

working on it dean... 4 clutches should take up some room...


----------



## blakehose (Oct 24, 2010)

Good work Tony - looks very nice mate. I'm very keen to see the finished product..


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 28, 2010)

View attachment 169885
sistemia.. i de-stickered & soldering ironed a few of em....View attachment 169884


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 28, 2010)

3ltr- $3.20 5ltr- $3.80 each... at k-mart this week.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 6, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 6, 2010)

sorry ricko, ive been moving, was sick with the flu for a week & a half to... back into it this week.. pics soon


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Nov 6, 2010)

Looking great!

You can get alarm monitoring quite cheap ($1 per day) - something worth looking into.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 12, 2010)

AM anymore updates i am trying to live my reptile dream through you lol


----------



## liney (Dec 20, 2010)

Am I the only one who can't see these pictures? Really want to but says invalid attatchment etc...


----------



## ddgeckosg (Dec 20, 2010)

No your not, the same thing comes up when I go to view them! Not fair


----------



## Ricko (Jan 20, 2011)

Ricko said:


> AM anymore updates i am trying to live my reptile dream through you lol




???? Any news?


----------



## AM Pythons (Jan 20, 2011)

still havnt painted yet.. hatchies are here now.. lol.. not much time... sorry guys...

sorry pics were taken down.. i used all my space & had to delete some to get more up...


----------



## EmDown (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah... i got no pictures as well.... wahhhh and i so wanted to see my future house stylings......


----------



## Kenno (Apr 12, 2011)

Updates?


----------



## zack13 (Apr 12, 2011)

Pictures please....


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah i would like some pictures also i am in the middle of lining my shed 30 foot by 20 foot walls done just ceiling now


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 11, 2011)

Attachments that work please.....

How do you make the pics work!?!?!?!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 11, 2011)

yea attatchments dont work for me either


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 11, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> yea attatchments dont work for me either


 
Do you run with a mac?


----------



## Trouble (Jun 11, 2011)

attachments seem to have stop working  I'm running on Windows 7 ... They use to work a few weeks ago.


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 11, 2011)

Trouble said:


> attachments seem to have stop working  I'm running on Windows 7 ... They use to work a few weeks ago.


Yeah, I remember when this thread first started a while back the pics were working.....


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 11, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> sorry pics were taken down.. i used all my space & had to delete some to get more up...



...


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 11, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> ...


 
Yes I read that, didn't know what he meant because they were attachments


----------



## Wally (Jun 11, 2011)

You can only store a certain amount of photos on your account, it varies between members, subscribers, power sellers and sponsors. Once you've reached your limit you'll need to delete old photos in order to post more.


----------

